
Beginner ArXiv papers for non academics? - mandukya
Hey HN could you please point me towards some of simple arxiv papers to get a hang of reading research papers? Any subject&#x2F;topic is fine. Most of the papers I look into go way over my head. (I have a bachelors in CS)
======
mojomark
Please edit your title to use the prefix "Ask HN:" when asking questions.

Reading research papers is an inherently diffucult task. The best advice I was
given was to start with a topic you are interested in, then read the full
paper start to finish about 10 times, lookimg up unfamiliar terms and math
notations while you read. With each iteration you'll gain a better
understanding of the topic.

Sometimes, something may seem missing, and that's probably because it is -
either by mistake or intentionally (i.e. the authors assume the missing
content is understood in the field or is explained at length in a reference).
That said, you'll probably need to follow the trail of references.

If a specific subject is new to you (e.g. big data analytics), then before
digging into state of the art white papers, I would first search for a text
book on that subject.

While Text books generally lag the state of the art, they authors are field
experts who distill several years worth of research into plain english and
help you form a foundation from which you will then be able to digest state of
the art white papers much more easily because you already know the sometimes
unique "language" (e.g. special notations, terminology and acronyms) of the
field.

For me, simply knowing that I wasn't alone when I felt lost reading white
papers for the first time was helpful.

While not Arxiv, if you want to dig into some white papers, here is a good
list of links to holdings of recent accepted peer-reviewed papers in the CS
field:

[https://papers.nips.cc/book/advances-in-neural-
information-p...](https://papers.nips.cc/book/advances-in-neural-information-
processing-systems-31-2018)

[http://icdm2018.org/program/list-of-accepted-
papers/](http://icdm2018.org/program/list-of-accepted-papers/)

[https://icml.cc/Conferences/2019/Schedule?type=Poster](https://icml.cc/Conferences/2019/Schedule?type=Poster)

[http://cci.drexel.edu/bigdata/bigdata2018/AcceptedPapers.htm...](http://cci.drexel.edu/bigdata/bigdata2018/AcceptedPapers.html)

[https://www.kdd.org/kdd2019/accepted-
papers](https://www.kdd.org/kdd2019/accepted-papers)

[https://www.ijcai19.org/accepted-
papers.html](https://www.ijcai19.org/accepted-papers.html)

